# Suggested wood and/seal for an enclosure.



## thestem07 (Oct 18, 2009)

I currently am about to start to build an enclosure for my B&W. I was just wondering what some suggested materials would be? Type of wood, and sealant are the big ones. I think the plan is to use 2x4's for the frame and supports, a type of ply-wood on three sides and a sliding glass front. 
I think I plan to drill some small ventilation holes in the top and sides, toward the top.

Thank you in advance and I am actually looking forward to building this for the little guy.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just used 3/4in plywood. You can use kills 2 primer and outdoor paint for like a house


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 18, 2009)

You can use frp shower board on the inside. It's relatively inexpensive and very resistant to moisture.


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 19, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> You can use frp shower board on the inside. It's relatively inexpensive and very resistant to moisture.



That's what I used. Just glue it on, and caulk the edges.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 19, 2009)

You could also try to find an epoxy based paint. The kind people will use on their porches. Very water resistant. Caulk the corners first, than put on a few coats until smooth. Resistant to bleach as well!


----------



## thestem07 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, so there is nothing I should really look out for, like adhesives and paints that might hurt the little guy? I know the obvious, such as lead based paint (would be hard put to find that anymore ). Other than that I shouldn't have to worry about it much?
What about thompson's water sealant, like what they use to seal decks and outdoor walk ways?

Anyways thanks again, I will post pics when I start and finish it.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Normally paints are a little better to use. If you use water sealant and decide to paint it later, the paint won't seep into the wood as well. The only thing that you really have to worry about is the fumes. I would have all your lights on for a week to make sure 1. all of the paint is dry and has cured, and 2. to make sure there are no more fumes.


----------



## simon021 (Oct 19, 2009)

FoxxCola said:


> Reflektr said:
> 
> 
> > You can use frp shower board on the inside. It's relatively inexpensive and very resistant to moisture.
> ...



Are you guys talking about something like this?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.frpshop.com/liner-panels-c-3_4.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.frpshop.com/liner-panels-c-3_4.html</a><!-- m -->

I'm doing an 8' x 8' x 4' tall room thats in the house and am trying to avoid painting if at all possible. I'm just not sure if I can swallow 30 bucks a sheet! I'd spend over 300 bucks on just that stuff alone. Am i looking at the right stuff? It wouldnt be so bad doing an 8 x 4 enclosure though...

Are there any other alternatives to plywood/paint that doesnt require painting?


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 20, 2009)

A 4'x8' sheet of the showerboard stuff at Lowe's is around $26. The way i have mine planned, I'll only need about 4 sheets for mine lol. It's only 1/8" thick, so you can either reinforce it with furring strips, or back it with something thicker. The way I'm doing mine, I'm sealing the inside corners and edges with aquarium-safe silicone. $26 a sheet's not bad considering you can just put it in and be done with it. Easy to clean, sanitary, and will stand the test of time.


----------



## simon021 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you guys think the ceiling needs the stuff as well? Is the stuff going to stand up to having light fixtures or track lights screwed up into it? There will be plywood behind it to hold the weight, but I'm just wondering if this stuff will just crack or what? What about the floor? The entire room is plywood at the moment, so this stuff would go right over top of it. Is it something you can stand on? I intend on climbing into the tank and shoveling it out for cleaning, so I want to be sure the floor is going to be ok to stand on without cracking it or what not.

Believe me, I'm more than willing to pay for the ease of not painting the crap. I would love to just put it up there, caulk it, and be done!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 20, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> A 4'x8' sheet of the showerboard stuff at Lowe's is around $26. The way i have mine planned, I'll only need about 4 sheets for mine lol. It's only 1/8" thick, so you can either reinforce it with furring strips, or back it with something thicker. The way I'm doing mine, I'm sealing the inside corners and edges with aquarium-safe silicone. $26 a sheet's not bad considering you can just put it in and be done with it. Easy to clean, sanitary, and will stand the test of time.


Im gonna use shower board for mine. I do not think the top needs to be done but i might if i dont like the look of it with a peice missing


----------

